# Can you iron plastisol T-shirt Transfers ?



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey just wondering if i can iron Plastisol T-shirt transfers with a normal iron ? And if not is there an iron that can do it ? Because i really don't want to invest in a Heat Press because i only want to make labels for my T-shirts ... Thanks !


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If your iron can heat up to 325 degrees, then yes. That's the temperature it takes to cure plastisol transfers. Normal irons don't get that hot.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ambassador said:


> Hey just wondering if i can iron Plastisol T-shirt transfers with a normal iron ? And if not is there an iron that can do it ? Because i really don't want to invest in a Heat Press because i only want to make labels for my T-shirts ... Thanks !


You can, but keep in mind that plastisol transfers are usually made for application with a heat press. 

That means you may not end up with the same quality using a hand iron that you would with a professional heat press. 

The pressure and constant temperature provided by a heat press gives better and more consistent results.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Other than quality, there's also the issue of effort. With a heat press it's no effort, with an iron you'll have to apply considerable pressure by hand, etc.

You can buy smaller, cheaper presses if you're only doing labels (and hats).


----------



## ambassador (Mar 14, 2009)

and how much does one of those cost ?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

A heat press will make the job a lot easier and give you consistent results.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

ambassador said:


> and how much does one of those cost ?


This would be extremely easy for you to look up. Here's some to get you started:
Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses & Accessories, Heat Transfer Vinyl & Screen Printing Machines - Imprintables Warehouse
Vinyl Cutters, Heat Presses & Accessories, Heat Transfer Vinyl & Screen Printing Machines - Imprintables Warehouse
Panther Press: 9"x12" - Hobby Heat Press (A BESTBLANKS Exclusive!)


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Rodney nailed it - conistent time, temperature and even, accurate pressure creates durable transfers. The iron cannot deliver these three elements with consistency.


----------

